# memory foam mattress



## nervousmommy (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi...we bought this when DS was about 11months. He's 16 months now. We co-sleep full time. We have the one step down from firmest option. We have placed a waterproof mattress cover on to help with firmness and any smell from the mattress.

Question: Should newborns not sleep on this kind of mattress?

We want to have another baby...I love this bed, but would never want to endanger my babies! My son always slept either on his back or on his side..either facing me or back right up against me...until he started rolling over on his own at 4 months.


----------



## kgreenemama (Dec 31, 2008)

I really don't know how safe a memory foam mattress is, but if you're nervous about it (and your name suggests that is so







I would use a "baby box" on top of the mattress. Okay, I don't recall what the real name is, but we got ours at Target - it's a firm foam pad with a two inch wall around the edge. Even has a nightlight at the head for nursing/changing diapers in the middle of the night. We have a pillow top mattress, so I felt better in the early days having DS in there. I was a nervous cosleeper as well; I wouldn't have slept for fear of rolling onto him, despite the arguments to the contrary. We used our box until DS was about 4 months old and no longer fit in it. By then he was big enough that I felt okay having him on the mattress.


----------



## StacySouth (Feb 1, 2018)

I would be cautious about a newborn as well, but our 9 month old twins have been sleeping on our memory foam mattress for 5 months.


----------



## ronatlie (Mar 13, 2018)

For a newborn baby, using a soft mattress might be dangerous because his/her face might get buried in it.


----------

